# Need a new Phone ('touch screen', 3G, WiFi, Skype..) CHEAPEST



## Agjsdfd (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys..

As the title says.. I need a new phone which is 3G enabled and able to use skype.

Chinese clones or anything will work.
Pretty tight budget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Just lost my iPhone 4 and didnt have insurance.. now any fancy looking chinese clone or anything that supports 3G and Skype usable will do.

Thanks..
(touch screen isnt a must)


----------



## Joktan (Sep 1, 2010)

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop...OW-IPHONE-INDEX
iphone 3gs is only 99 bucks.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Agjsdfd said:
			
		

> Hey guys..
> 
> As the title says.. I need a new phone which is 3G enabled and able to use skype.
> 
> ...


In my opinion HTC phones are fantastic smartphones. Not sure whether they're able to use Skype though.

And on the note of Chinese clones, I recommend searching up those under the name of "??" (sorry if you can't read on your computer, it's in Traditional Chinese (Big5), and I have no idea what the brand name is in English, though you can try Chang Jiang or Yangtze (they're direct translations) for any luck I guess). I've seen a few that work surprisingly well despite only being like $30. Good luck finding one with Skype support though, because I'm not sure if those phones are able to do that yet. (Hell, you can watch TV on some of the phones in this brand, they can't be that bad)


----------



## popoffka (Sep 1, 2010)

@CarbonX13: most HTC phones are WinMo or Anroid-based, and both these OSes do support Skype.


----------



## Little (Sep 1, 2010)

A galaxy!! a samsung galaxy =D


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 1, 2010)

Samsung galaxy isnt cheap LOL!

And problem with the chinese phones are that NONE of them support 3G...
@CarbonX13 any specific link to a phone that supports 3g?

Windows Mobiles obviously would support Skype, but.. no 3G...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2010)

Wrong forum

They finally make such a forum, and now you don't use it.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Agjsdfd said:
			
		

> Samsung galaxy isnt cheap LOL!
> 
> And problem with the chinese phones are that NONE of them support 3G...
> @CarbonX13 any specific link to a phone that supports 3g?
> ...


Well, some of the Chang Jiang rip-offs that people imported from China to Taiwan have been reportedly working with 3G network plans. Most of them are smartphone rip-offs of the iPhone and such, but some may work better than others. I don't have these phones for any confirmation, but reading up on local Taiwanese websites have had people reporting success on accessing 3G network through certain service providers...

If I find a site that has a whole array of these phones I'll post if you're still interested.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 1, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Agjsdfd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes Please.
I am from the UK, under "Hutchingson 3" carrier.

Using one of those 20 pound 3G phone provided by 3.. and its also made in china, just sold by them officially...
hope to get a bit better phone than this..


----------



## Daidude (Sep 1, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop...OW-IPHONE-INDEX
> iphone 3gs is only 99 bucks.



Yeah but in the UK it's £419, why is it so expensive here?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 1, 2010)

Daidude said:
			
		

> Joktan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 99 dollar one is with contract mate.


----------



## Daidude (Sep 1, 2010)

Agjsdfd said:
			
		

> Daidude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry about that then


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 1, 2010)

No problem.

None of the chinese branded ones support 3G sadly.. There are some very nice chinese clones of HTC but none support 3G networks..


----------



## Fat D (Sep 1, 2010)

Huawei is currently pushing out some budget Android devices, but I do not know of any available in the US (which I just guessed from your AT&T mention in another thread and you not disclosing any other specific location). Vodafone sells one in Europe, but I doubt you can benefit from it.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 1, 2010)

I am from the UK. I needed a AT&T one because I went to the US.


----------



## Fat D (Sep 1, 2010)

Vodafone UK carries the 845, but apparently they will not sell it without a pay-monthly plan.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh..
I found 3 Huawei Touch U7510, but it doesnt have WiFi lol.

Every cheap chinese phone has WiFi these days.. but no 3g..


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 1, 2010)

just get a nokia 5230, 3G support and everything you want from it. Avaidable from 167 euros which is 138 pounds.


----------



## lolet (Sep 1, 2010)

I really like my X10 mini. But maybe it's a bit over your budget?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha ya way over my budget.
Having bought an iPhone 4 pay as you go.. am Not willing to spend too much money on another phone.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 11, 2010)

$30 capped plans work pretty well for me in aus thinking of getting samsung wave and compared to my dads iphone 4 they compete with each other pretty well on different things.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 11, 2010)

double post


----------



## Gnargle (Sep 11, 2010)

Agjsdfd said:
			
		

> Hey guys..
> 
> As the title says.. I need a new phone which is 3G enabled and able to use skype.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it isn't on your home insurance?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 11, 2010)

HTC Wildfire or Sony Eriksson Xperia X10 Mini/mini pro


EDIT: about how much money do you have to move with?


----------



## playallday (Oct 21, 2010)

.


----------

